# Vector Graphics of Beastie or Logo



## oversize (Feb 18, 2009)

Are there any available, somewhere? Not only Beastie, maybe puffy as well? 

It would be for private use only! 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/logo.html

Vector formats (Illustrator and SVG) are available.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks to killasmurf86 there is an SVG version of beastie here:
http://killasmurf86.lv/en.html


You can download the sources at the bottom of the page.


----------



## oliverh (Feb 20, 2009)

http://misc.allbsd.de/Poster/

Nice beastie too


----------

